# Guys, Meet Olivia... :)



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's our Persian cat Olivia. We've had her since she was a baby born in January of 2009. 

She likes to play fetch with bottle caps that she would chase and bring back to us. She tends to greet us by the door and sleeps near us... if not in our bed. 

Her personality is very friendly and she's usually very mild and gentle. So I hope that her and our new puppy will get along greatly.

Keeping my fingers crossed for when we bring him to our home in 8 weeks... :crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Those eyes! 

Very cute.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great picture in the drawer! Fingers crossed with you that they'll be best friends


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

What a BEAUTIFUL kitty. She looks like she knows it too.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love your kitty!! She has such beautiful markings on her face. She looks like a fluffy ball of fun. Please post more pictures. I may just have to rescue a Persian to have one of my own.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ 1stGold13 – I was pointing a laser toy when I took the drawer picture.* *

@ ArchersMom – I’m adding some more pictures. You should consider getting a Persian if you’re looking for a (virtually) care-free cat with a mellow personality. 

Olivia is extremely perceptive and intelligent. And we’ve never had any behavioral issues (scratching, biting, aggression, etc.) or accidents around our home. She even monitors her own diet and has always weight an ideal 8 lbs. She has access to plenty of food, water and treats at all times, but she doesn’t overeat. (I know I can’t expect that from our puppy… so I hope he doesn’t have an appetite for cat food LOL.  

She’s travelled with us both in our car (for up to 10 days at a time) and in an airplane (the longest flight she’s been on was 6 hours.) 

She loves getting in any box she could get her little paws on, chasing bottle caps and bringing them back to us and taking naps next to me while I’m on the computer. 

The only thing she hates (with a passion) is grooming.

Do you have any other pets?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*Other pets*

I have a wonderful black short hair kitty named Thistle. He was my first real pet and college Buddy. I couldn't have made it through some tough times without his snuggles. I have two dogs now too but he's my first love and he still sleeps on my pillows almost every night.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is adorable very unique markings on her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Olivia's beautiful, enjoyed the pictures, they're really great.

Hope things go well between her and your new puppy.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  I hope so too, CAROLINA MOM. 

ArchersMom - that's adorable! Our kitty sleeps on my pillow or between our two pillows as well.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg! Your cat totally reminds me of the cat from Frankenweenie!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had dogs and cats at the same time. The cat won't like the puppy for awhile but will end up being best buddys. They'll actually cuddle together while sleeping. You just have to monitor the puppy when he gets bigger and is not to rough.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Omg! Your cat totally reminds me of the cat from Frankenweenie!


OMG, she does!

I can't believe I never realized that... : :doh:


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Olivia is beautiful! I had a Persian years ago, he was gorgeous, but a tyrant. 

We have two cats now.

This is Willow, a rescue that I found on the median in the middle of a busy highway in the pouring rain...She would fit in the palm of your hand when I picked her up.


This is Jack, he's a Canadian rescue - he immigrated with my husband. He weighs 20 lbs, and is impossible to get a good pic of because he is jet black and so shiny!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Our new puppy's setup is complete. Olivia seems to approve of it.  :


----------

